# κόκκινη γραμμή



## sarant (May 24, 2010)

Θέλω να γράψω κάτι για την κόκκινη γραμμή, που συνέχεια άλλαζε στις διαπραγματεύσεις για τα οικονομικά μέτρα, και τελικά ίσως τώρα είναι διακεκομμένη ή έχει γίνει αχνή, ροζ.

Σκέφτομαι πως η φρ. "κόκκινη γραμμή" με τη σημασία του απαράβατου ορίου, της διαχωριστικής γραμμής που χωρίζει τα διαπραγματεύσιμα από τα αδιαπραγμάτευτα, πρέπει να είναι δάνειο, και επειδή είναι (είναι;) πρόσφατο πρέπει να είναι από τα αγγλικά.

Ωστόσο, ενώ το red line είναι κοινό στα αγγλικά, δεν φαίνεται να είναι παροιμιακό-ιδιωματικό. Υπάρχει βέβαια η έκφρ. thin red line, και η σχετική ταινία του 1999, αλλά εκεί έχει σημασία στρατιωτική, και δεν φαίνεται να έχει περάσει σε άλλα πεδία. Ίσως μάλιστα να μην είναι τυχαίο ότι αν βάλεις στο γκουγκλ red line, μέσα στην πρώτη σελίδα ανευρέσεων υπάρχει και μια γκουγκλιά από την αγγλική μετάφραση του δελτίου της ΕΡΤ.

Οπότε; Είναι δάνειο η κόκκινη γραμμή; Θα τη λέγαμε red line στα αγγλικά; Ξέρει κανείς κάτι άλλο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2010)

Πριν από μια αιωνιότητα (οκ, κάτι λιγότερο, μία ντουζίνα χρόνια) είχα μεταφράσει ένα αμερικάνικο εγχειρίδιο διαπραγματεύσεων, αλλά ενώ θυμόμουν ολόκληρο σχετικό κεφάλαιο με παρεμφερείς έννοιες, δεν θυμόμουν κόκκινες γραμμές. Δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα το πρωτότυπο βιβλίο· όμως στη μετάφραση υπάρχει με αυτή την έννοια ο όρος _τελική θέση_ (σημείο πέρα από το οποίο δεν πρόκειται να υποχωρήσεις), και άλλοι σχετικοί όροι: τα όρια για την κάθε διαπραγμάτευση, τα σημεία αντίστασης κ.ά. Το ωραίο είναι ότι ούτε καν σε ένα στρατιωτικό παράδειγμα δεν υπάρχει «κόκκινη γραμμή». Υπάρχει βέβαια εκτενής αναφορά σε «κόκκινα κουμπιά», μηχανισμούς για τον έλεγχο των συναισθημάτων κατά τις διαπραγματεύσεις.

Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει πολλά πράγματα, είναι απλώς μια πρόσθετη ένδειξη για την υποψία σου. Άλλη μία ένδειξη είναι το γκούγκλισμα του red line μαζί με negotiation. Τα πρόσφατα είναι σχεδόν μόνο ελληνικής προέλευσης.

Επομένως, ίσως πραγματικά  είναι καθημάς προσαρμογή του thin red line, ίσως υπό την επίδραση της ταινίας του Μάλικ, που βλέπω ότι στη γαλλική βερσιόν δεν ήταν καν λεπτή.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω πόσον καιρό την έχουμε αυτή την έκφραση, αλλά εγώ μόνο πρόσφατα την πρόσεξα, απόρησα, το έψαξα και δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Το ξαναψάχνω τώρα, πάλι τίποτα. Τζίφος. Ένα εύρημα του 2005 μού λέει ότι δεν είναι φετινή. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν επηρεάστηκε από την ταινία, όπως έλεγε κι εμένα η αρχική υποψία. Να γεννήθηκε σε σχέση με το Κυπριακό;

Ευθύς μετά την Τουρκική εισβολή, η πολιτική ηγεσία του τόπου αποφάσισε να αναζητήσει λύση του Κυπριακού στη βάση της Διζωνικής Ομοσπονδίας. Ενώ η απόφαση αποτελούσε την λεγόμενη *κόκκινη γραμμή*, για την οποία υπήρχαν όρκοι ότι δε θα την περνούσαν, οι ηγέτες νέρωσαν κι άλλο το κρασί τους, και μας έφεραν στο σχέδιο Ανάν.
http://anax.20m.com/forum/cyprus.html​
Όπως ξέρετε, οι αγγλόφωνοι έχουν απλώς την έκφραση _*draw the line*_.


----------



## anef (May 24, 2010)

sarant said:


> Υπάρχει βέβαια η έκφρ. thin red line, και η σχετική ταινία του 1999, αλλά εκεί έχει σημασία στρατιωτική, και δεν φαίνεται να έχει περάσει σε άλλα πεδία.



Πάντως, βλέπω πως σε αρκετά κείμενα χρησιμοποιείται εκτός στρατιωτικού κόντεξτ. Π.χ. εδώ: «Όταν περάσεις τη _λεπτή κόκκινη γραμμή_ που ορίζει τα προσωπικά σου στάνταρντ της αξιοπρέπειας, έχεις πάρει το δρόμο χωρίς γυρισμό.»
Οπότε μια υπόθεση μπορεί να είναι η εξής: όπως και στην ταινία (απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, δεν την έχω δει), από όπου ίσως να έγινε πιο γνωστή η έκφραση στην Ελλάδα, η _λεπτή κόκκινη γραμμή _υπονοεί δυσδιάκριτα όρια που όμως έχουν μεγάλη σημασία. Αν έχουν μεγάλη σημασία, ίσως να θεωρήθηκε ότι η γραμμή αυτή δεν πρέπει πια να λέγεται _λεπτή_. Και άρα να περάσαμε στη σκέτη «κόκκινη γραμμή» (βοηθάει ίσως και το απαγορευτικό κόκκινο γενικά, η κόκκινη κάρτα κλπ.).
Σ' αυτό το άρθρο οι δύο εκφράσεις χρησιμοποιούνται ως συνώνυμες (αν και μπορεί να υπάρχουν και άλλες συνδηλώσεις λόγω κόκκινου Μπαντιού).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2010)

Στην πρώτη έκδοση της ταινίας (The Thin Red Line, 1964) ίσως βρίσκουμε κάτι που μπορεί να μας οδηγήσει πιο πέρα:

Στα trivia της σελίδας στην iMDb έχουμε το εξής απόσπασμα:
The film's title comes from James Jones's novel but apparently in turn is reflective of a saying that reads: "There's only a Thin Red Line between the sane and the mad." This movie explains the meaning unlike the remake, The Thin Red Line (1998). In this the original film, Captain Stone ("Staros") played by Ray Daley says, "I remember an old mid-west saying. There's only a thin red line between the sane and the mad."​​


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2010)

Στις εισαγωγικές σελίδες του βιβλίου του Τζόουνς υπάρχει τετράστιχο από το ποίημα _Tommy_ του Κίπλινγκ και στη συνέχεια το αμερικάνικο «thin red line».

Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that,
An' Tommy, 'ow's your soul?
But it's 'Thin red line of 'eroes,'
When the drums begin to roll—
—KIPLING

There's only a thin red line between the
sane and the mad.
—OLD MIDDLEWESTERN SAYING​
Το αγγλικό _thin red line_, ωστόσο, είναι οι Βρετανοί πεζικάριοι. Δεν είναι διαχωριστική γραμμή.


----------



## anef (May 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το αγγλικό _thin red line_, ωστόσο, είναι οι Βρετανοί πεζικάριοι. Δεν είναι διαχωριστική γραμμή.



Σύμφωνα με την wikipedia η έκφραση έχει και μεταφορική σημασία που σημαίνει _διαχωριστική γραμμή_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2010)

Από το άρθρο στην αγγλική βίκη για τη μάχη στην Μπαλακλάβα-Ιάμπολη ;) (όπου και η «επέλαση της ελαφράς ταξιαρχίας»):

The battle began with a Russian artillery and infantry attack on the Ottoman Turkish redoubts that formed Balaclava's first line of defence. The Turks initially resisted the Russian assaults, but lacking support they were eventually forced to retreat. When the redoubts fell, the Russian cavalry moved to engage the second defensive line held by the Turks and the Scottish 93rd Highland Regiment _in what came to be known as the 'Thin Red Line'_. This line held and repulsed the attack; as did General Scarlett's British Heavy Brigade who charged and defeated the greater proportion of the cavalry advance, forcing the Russians onto the defensive. However, a final Allied cavalry charge, stemming from a misinterpreted order from Raglan, led to one of the most famous and ill-fated events in British military history – the Charge of the Light Brigade.​


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2010)

anef said:


> Σύμφωνα με την wikipedia η έκφραση έχει και μεταφορική σημασία που σημαίνει _διαχωριστική γραμμή_.


Ξεκίνησε από τους στρατιώτες που μπορεί να αποτελέσουν το φράγμα σε κάποια προέλαση και, ίσως μετά την ταινία, πήρε τη σημασία της διαχωριστικής γραμμής, με ελάχιστες ωστόσο χρήσεις στη Βρετανία για το «thin red line between» ή ακόμα και για το «draw the red line between». Μου άρεσε το εύρημα:
Librarians are the thin red line between civilisation and barbarism.
Google can bring you back 100,000 answers, but a librarian can bring you back the right one.
Άλλο:
You need to know where to draw the red line that separates what you are willing to do, and what you are not.

Να όμως σε επικεφαλίδα του αγγλικού... Ριζοσπάστη:
Where we draw the red line
Μμμ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2010)

Στα όχι πολλά ευρήματα της _Μόρνινγκ Σταρ_ (που μοιάζουν και σχετικά πρόσφατα όλα τους...) υπάρχει και αυτό (από εδώ, 9/7/07):

Mr Brown declared that he was working to ensure that all Britain's so-called "red line" issues are respected. 

Και so-called, και σε εισαγωγικά (προσοχή: το issues είναι εκτός εισαγωγικών). Μμμ, όπως είπε και ο προλαλήσας...


----------



## sarant (May 24, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους. 

Τα Μμμμμ υπονοούν άραγε ότι θεωρείτε πως η ταινία ήταν το έναυσμα για όλες τις εκφράσεις, ή ότι είναι η κόκκινη γραμμή προς χρήση των κόκκινων; (Αλλά το παράθεμα του δόχτορα είναι από Μπράουν, όχι από Μόρνινγκ Σταρ). Πχ. από Τέλεγκραφ, Ιούλ. 2007:
The Prime Minister said following a meeting with Jose Socrates, the Portuguese Prime Minister, that Tony Blair had protected Britain's so called "red line" issues when the outline of a treaty was agreed last month.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2010)

Ας διατυπώσω μια *υπόθεση* έρευνας:

Η λεπτή κόκκινη γραμμή παρουσιάζεται αρχικά σε κάποια επική περιγραφή της δράσης του 93ου σκοτσέζικου από τους ανταποκριτές του κριμαϊκού πολέμου (νομίζω ότι ήταν ο πρώτος πόλεμος της ιστορίας όπου υπήρχαν πολεμικοί ανταποκριτές). Καθώς συμβαίνει στην ίδια μάχη και η καταστροφή από την επέλαση της ελαφράς ταξιαρχίας και οι μεταφερόμενες εικόνες είναι έτσι και αλλιώς ισχυρότατες, η λ.κ.γ. μπαίνει στο αγγλικό γλωσσικό υποσυνείδητο ως συνώνυμο της ηρωικής αντίστασης λίγων εναντίον πολλών, κάτι σαν αγγλικές Θερμοπύλες ή Μανιάκι.

Αργότερα έρχεται ο Κίπλινγκ και χρησιμοποιεί αυτή την αναφορά στη λεπτή κόκκινη γραμμή με την ηρωική της έννοια και την απαθανατίζει.

Ο Τζόουνς, του οποίου ο Κίπλινγκ είναι από τους αγαπημένους ποιητές (ή αν όχι ο Τζόουνς, ίσως ο δάσκαλος του Τζ. ή ο πατέρας του) δημιουργεί μια σύνδεση στο μυαλό του και ενώνει την λεπτή κόκκινη γραμμή με τη διαχωριστική γραμμή μεταξύ λογικών και παραφρόνων. Ίσως δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι πουθενά δεν βρίσκονται στοιχεία για το old midwesτern saying πέρα από τη συγκεκριμένη αναφορά που γίνεται αρχικά στο βιβλίο του, από τον Τζόουνς.

Στη συνέχεια, έρχονται η πρώτη και, κυρίως, η πολυβραβευμένη δεύτερη ταινία να διαδώσουν παγκόσμια αυτή την έντονη εικόνα της κόκκινης οριακής γραμμής. Από κάπου εκεί πέρασε, υποθέτω πολύ πρόσφατα μάλιστα, στα ελληνικά (ίσως μέσω γαλλικών, όπου η ταινία δεν έχει καν το «λεπτό» στον τίτλο της, πιθανότερο όμως χάνοντας τη «λεπτή» από τα αγγλικά για να ξεχωρίσει από την ταινία).

Ίσως και η διάδοση στον αγγλόφωνο χώρο να μην είναι μεγάλη, ακριβώς επειδή υπάρχει η γνώση από πού προήλθε αρχικά η λεπτή κόκκινη γραμμή.

Και μέα κούλπα για το τσιτάτο της _Μ.Σ._ που δεν το παρουσίασα σωστά.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2010)

Θα σας τυραννήσω, αλλά οι βιαστικοί πάνε κατευθείαν στο τέλος:

cross the red line
Γαλλικά: franchir la ligne rouge

Δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που ψάχνουμε:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1008924

Συζήτηση εδώ σε κάποια foreign affairs committee (2007):
Q449 Sir John Stanley- I should like your reaction to the use of the phrase "red line", which is not just a term used by the present Government: it goes right back to the time of Maastricht, when CFSP was created. There is an argument that it is a rhetorical turn of phrase which implies that there is a no-go area and that Britain has a completely independent, untrammelled foreign policy that is uninfluenced by our European partners. […]
Professor Whitman: Perhaps I may talk first about red lines generally, and then red lines specifically in the context of reform treaty. Red lines, putting down markers and using rhetoric as a device for negotiation are part of the normal panoply of devices used when one is negotiating with third countries. Most states have a position that they declare publicly and one that they are willing to accept privately in terms of their ambition for a particular set of negotiations. If one takes that general set of observations and applies it to the reform treaty, we have the expression of the idea that there were a number of issues that the current Government felt uncomfortable with and on which, particularly in this foreign policy area, they had put down some markers. […]
Professor Hill: I think that “red line” is simply a phrase one uses in negotiations, like “a line in the sand". It attracts attention and is politically effective. It is totally separate from opt-outs and notions that there are areas that the British Government have negotiated, giving them particular derogations or rights, such as the opt-out from the Euro—or Denmark's, on defence—and all the rest of it. That is a totally separate matter. However, you are right. Frankly. I doubt whether the Prime Minister or the Foreign Secretary want to give the impression that red lines mean that British foreign policy is completely untrammelled by the influence of its European allies or, indeed, by anyone else in the international system. That is obviously wrong. You cannot live in the modern world without having your foreign policy influenced by others, nor should you. It is that kind of solipsism and isolationism that often leads to hubris, as we know.​
Ορίστε και τα red-line issue.

Και φτάνουμε τελικά στο _A glossary of the European Union_ (Alistair Jones):
*red line* In any form of negotiation there are red lines. These are the points which are non-negotiable. There will be no compromise over them. If this cannot be achieved then the negotiations will be vetoed. With more and more countries joining the European Union, negotiations get trickier as every country has its own ‘red line’ issues. In the negotiations on the Treaty on European Union, for example, the British Government had a prominent ‘red line’ issue. This was over the powers of the European Parliament. The position of the British Government was that any move to give the European Parliament legislative (law-making) powers was unacceptable. It was a red line. Should there be any move to cross this line then the British Government was willing to veto the whole treaty.​
Δεν ξέρουμε από πού το πήραν ακριβώς, αλλά ανήκει στη γλώσσα των διαπραγματεύσεων και το χρησιμοποιούν πολύ στην ΕΕ.


----------



## anef (May 24, 2010)

Πολύ λογικό να είναι από τη γλώσσα της διπλωματίας. Στο κάτω-κάτω και στα ελληνικά κυρίως στην πολιτική δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε; Αυτό που με μπερδεύει είναι ότι, ενώ στα αγγλικά κείμενα που παραθέτεις η έκφραση είναι καθαρά red line, στα ελληνικά υπάρχει ταυτόχρονα και η «*λεπτή *κόκκινη γραμμή», π.χ. εδώ ή εδώ στην Αυγή, για το ίδιο νόημα.


----------



## sarant (May 24, 2010)

Κόκκινη γραμμή υπάρχει σαν μοτίβο και στα κείμενα του Καζαντζάκη, οπότε όλα εμείς τα βρήκαμε :)


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2010)

Το προφανές της σημασίας, ιδιαίτερα σαν μια εξειδίκευση τού _draw the line at_, _cross the line_, όπου το κόκκινο εντείνει την έννοια της απαγόρευσης, κάνει πιο δύσκολη την ανεύρεση μιας συγκεκριμένης προέλευσης και δημιουργεί το μπέρδεμα (αν είναι μπέρδεμα) με την γραμμή των στρατιωτών με την κόκκινη στολή. Μπορεί να έχει σχέση και με τις κόκκινες γραμμές σε χάρτες, όπως ο περίφημος red-line map. Μόνο οι ετυμολόγοι με όλα τα κείμενα μπροστά τους μπορούν ενδεχομένως να τραβήξουν τη σωστή... γραμμή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2010)

Κρίμα... και μου άρεσε το σενάριο να ήταν πρόσφατη εισαγωγή μέσω του κινηματογράφου... Αλλά σενάριο, ήταν, τι περίμενα;

Στο μεταξύ, και η γραμμή στην άμμο, όπως στο τσιτάτο του Νίκελ και εδώ:


> Professor Hill: I think that “red line” is simply a phrase one uses in negotiations, like “a line in the sand".


έχω την εντύπωση ότι προέρχεται από στρατιωτική περιγραφή {είναι Αλεξάνδρου Ανάβασις ή Καίσαρας στον Ρουβίκωνα; --ή έχω κάψει εκείνα τα λάδια οριστικά και αμετάκλητα;}


----------



## pidyo (May 24, 2010)

Ψάχνοντας στα γκουγκλοβιβλία πριν από το 1950 για μια μη στρατιωτική thin red line, βρίσκω το εξής, σε μια περιοδική έκδοση του 1913 με τον απίθανο τίτλο Woman's Missionary Friends: 



> It has been the "thin red line" more than once that has snatched a seemingly impossible victory from almost sure defeat.



Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το υποκείμενο, αλλά ίσως έχουμε εδώ μια ένδειξη για την πορεία της φράσης: από το σειρήτι των αγγλικών στρατευμάτων, στο tipping point που χωρίζει την ήττα από τη νίκη, και μετά στο κρίσιμο σύνολο όρων που χωρίζει τη συμφωνία από τη διαφωνία μεταξύ διπλωματών. Η διπλωματία δεν είναι ο πόλεμος με άλλα μέσα;


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2010)

Από http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/20/messages/31.html

DRAW THE LINE - "When we say 'This is where I draw the line,' we are of course laying down a definite limit beyond which we refuse to go. Several attempts have been made to trace actual sources of the figurative 'line' in the phrase. One says that it referred to tennis, a sport almost as popular as cricket in England by the 18th century. When tennis was introduced from France four centuries before, according to this story, there were no exact dimensions for the court and players drew lines beyond which they agreed the ball couldn't be hit. Another explanation says that the line was cut by a plowhorse across a field to indicate the boundary of a farmer's holding in 16th-century England. No examples of the figurative expression 'to draw the line' have been found recorded before 1793, but either theory could be right. The phrase could also derive from early prizefights, where a line was drawn in the ring that neither fighter could cross." From "Encyclopedia of Word and Phrase Origins" by Robert Hendrickson (Facts on File, New York, 1997).

DRAW A LINE IN THE SAND -- ". The most recent use of the phrase 'draw a line in the sand' was, of course, by President George Bush at the beginning of the Gulf War. But for the true clue as to the origin of the phrase, we turn to my esteemed colleague William Safire, whom I especially esteem when he does my work for me. In his book 'In Love With Norma Loquendi' (a collection of his Sunday New York Times Magazine columns, published by Random House in 1994), Mr. Safire provides two possible origins for 'drawing a line in the sand.' The more recent possible origin for the phrase is an incident said to have taken place during the siege of the Alamo in 1836, when William Barret Travis drew a line in the sand with his sword and urged those willing to stay and defend the fort to step across it. Unfortunately, this heroic story seems to have been invented by a 19th century promoter long after the fall of the Alamo. But the myth itself probably greatly popularized the phrase, so it does count as an origin of sorts even if the incident itself was apocryphal. Another possible origin dates back to the time of the Roman Empire. It seems that one of the Macedonian kings, a bit short of cash, decided to invade Egypt, then a Roman protectorate. His army was met at the border by a lone Roman senator named Popillius Laenas, who ordered the king to withdraw. The king began to stall for time, so Popillius Laenas drew a circle in the sand around the king and demanded that the king agree to withdraw his army before he stepped out of the circle. The king, apparently impressed by the senator's nerve (or, more likely, by the Roman Empire in general), withdrew. Incidentally, not only is this account verified by contemporary historians, but it also may be the only known instance of a line drawn in the sand actually stopping someone."
http://www.word-detective.com/back-e2.html#lineinsand Accessed March 6, 2003.​
Από Wikipedia:

A line in the sand is a metaphor with two similar meanings:

* The first meaning is of a point (physical, decisional, etc.) beyond which one will proceed no further. An example would be a person who might agree to visit a bar with his friends, but will go no further (i.e., not partake in drinking alcohol).
* The second meaning is that of a point beyond which, once the decision to go beyond it is made, the decision and its resulting consequences are permanently decided and irreversible. An example would be to commit funds to completing a project (as opposed to deferral or cancellation); once committed, the funds cannot be spent on another activity, and the project will either succeed or fail.

The exact origin of the phrase is unknown, but several events (though perhaps in legend only) have a reference to an actual line being drawn:

* Ancient Spartan soldiers were said to have drawn a 'line in the sand' during their defence of Greece in the Battle of Thermopylae.
* In 168 BC, a Roman Consul named Gaius Popillius Laenas drew a circular line in the sand around King Antiochus IV of the Seleucid Empire, then said, "Before you cross this circle I want you to give me a reply for the Roman Senate" - implying that Rome would declare war if the King stepped out of the circle without committing to leave Egypt immediately. Weighing his options, Antiochus wisely decided to withdraw. Only then did Popillius agree to shake hands with him.[1]
* Ngāti Whātua war leader Taoho drew a line in the sand, beyond which his tribe's Ngapuhi enemies were not to be pursued, during the battle of Moremonui, or the Seagulls' Feast, at the start of the New Zealand Māori Musket Wars.
* In the United States, the phrase is most commonly associated with Texas history surrounding the Battle of the Alamo, as it is attributed to Colonel William Travis, commander of the Alamo defense forces. In the waning days of the Battle (somewhere between March 3–5, 1836), with Mexican General Antonio Lopez de Santa Anna having the Alamo completely surrounded, Santa Anna sent a messenger to Travis demanding surrender, or else everyone in the compound would be killed. According to the legend, Travis called the Alamo defenders together, explained that defeat was almost certain, and read the letter of surrender; Travis then (having chosen to die instead of surrender) reportedly pulled his battle sword, drew a line in the sand of the Alamo, and asked for volunteers to cross over the line and join him, understanding their decision would be irreversible. The legend states that all but one of the defenders (including Jim Bowie and Davy Crockett) joined Travis on his side of the line; Moses Rose being the only holdout. Travis then responded to Santa Anna's letter with cannon fire, whereupon Santa Anna replied by playing El Degüello.​

Ψάχνοντας πάντως, βρήκα εμάς στους πρώτους.


----------



## sarant (May 24, 2010)

Βρήκατε φοβερά πράγματα, έχω να πω!


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2010)

sarant said:


> Βρήκατε φοβερά πράγματα, έχω να πω!



Οπότε: Κόκκινη κλωστή δεμένη, στην ανέμη τυλιγμένη, δώσ' της κλότσο να γυρίσει, παραμύθι ν' αρχινήσει... Βουρ!


----------



## Earion (May 25, 2010)

Προσχωρώ στη θεωρία του Δόκτορα (# 12). Η λεπτή κόκκινη γραμμή ανέκαθεν σήμαινε στη βρετανική ιστορία τον απελπισμένο αγώνα εναντίον υπέρτερων εχθρών (against all odds) και πολύ σωστά παραβάλλεται με τις Θερμοπύλες και το Μανιάκι (και όχι Μανιάκη).

Θεωρώ υπεύθυνο του συμφυρμού των δύο εννοιών (red line και thin red line) τον Τζόουνς και θα στοιχημάτιζα --χωρίς να έχω το παραμικρό στοιχείο για να το αποδείξω, αλλά με την «ήρεμη βεβαιότητα» της νίκης που κυριαρχεί στο μυαλό ενός χαϊλάντερ που υπερασπίζεται τα υψώματα της Μπαλακλάβας-- ότι το ρητό έλεγε There's only a *THIN *line (και όχι *THIN RED*) line between the sane and the mad. Και στα ελληνικά το λέμε, δεν το έχετε ακούσει; «Μόνο μια (λεπτή) γραμμή χωρίζει την ευφυΐα από την τρέλλα».

Αυτό που θέλει να μεταδώσει η εικόνα της «κόκκινης γραμμής» στις διαπραγματεύσεις είναι το «μη περαιτέρω»· είναι η ρήση του Λούθηρου «Εδώ στέκομαι. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτε άλλο»· είναι η πεισματική άρνηση. Δεν είναι το «μόνος εναντίον όλων», το «άνοιξαν οι πύλες της Κολάσεως και ξεβράζουν απανωτά τα κύματα των δαιμόνων» της λεπτής κόκκινης γραμμής. Άλλωστε και στην ταινία αυτό που βλέπαμε ήταν η σύγκρουση μεταξύ κοινής λογικής και στρατηγικής ανικανότητας, σχεδόν ψηλαφούσαμε τη «λεπτή γραμμή» μεταξύ φρονιμάδας και τρέλας. Σύγκρουση με επερχόμενα κύματα εχθρών δεν είδα. Μάλιστα (θυμάμαι καλά; ) ο εχθρός ήταν σχεδόν απών ως σωματική παρουσία, μόνο η μηχανική του παρουσία (τα πυρά του) γινόταν αισθητή.

Λεπτομέρεια: Thin Red Line αποκαλείται στα αστεία (pun intended?) η γραμμή του μετρό στο Λονδίνο που περνάει από το σταθμό του Βατερλώ.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2010)

Και μια που λείπει η εικονογράφηση, να ένας πίνακας με τίτλο The Thin Red Line, απ' όπου βλέπουμε γιατί είναι κόκκινη η γραμμή κι όχι πράσινη π.χ.







Αυτό που λες Εάριε για το σταθμό δεν το ήξερα. Θα το ψάξω.


----------



## Elsa (May 25, 2010)

Και το γνωστό τραγούδι, μιλάει μόνο για _λεπτή γραμμή_ που χωρίζει την αγάπη από το μίσος.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 16, 2010)

Με χαρά βλέπω τον αγαπημένο μου Κίπλινγκ στην επικαιρότητα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2014)

Και μια πιο απλή εξήγηση, από εδώ (Ο Κριμαϊκός πόλεμος 1853-1856):

[...] Τον αμέσως επόμενο μήνα οι σύμμαχοι αποφασίζουν να καταλάβουν το στρατηγικό λιμανάκι του [sic] Μπαλακλάβα, νοτίως της Σεβαστούπολης, και να το αξιοποιήσουν ως κέντρο εφοδιασμού για την πολιορκία της Σεβαστούπολης. Η ηγεσία των Άγγλων στη συγκεκριμένη μάχη που δόθηκε τον Οκτώβριο του 1854 έμεινε στην ιστορία ως συνώνυμο της ανικανότητας και της στρατηγικής…βλακείας! Σε μια στιγμή της μάχης από σύγχυση εντολών μια ολόκληρη ίλη ελαφρού ιππικού διατάχτηκε να επιτεθεί ενάντια στο ρωσικό πυροβολικό. Περίπου 600 άνδρες χάθηκαν στην περιβόητη «Επέλαση της ελαφράς ταξιαρχίας» που αργότερα υμνήθηκε ως πράξη ηρωισμού από τον ποιητή Άλφρεντ Τέννυσον. Παρόμοιες απονενοημένες ενέργειες θα επαναληφθούν αργότερα κατά τη διάρκεια του πρώτου παγκόσμιου πολέμου… *Στην ίδια μάχη αντίθετα οι σκληροτράχηλοι «Red Coats» αμυνόμενοι στο λιμάνι του Μπαλακλάβα αντέταξαν επιτυχή άμυνα απέναντι στο πολυάριθμο ρωσικό ιππικό επεκτεινόμενοι σε όλο το πλάτος του πεδίου της μάχης σε μια «λεπτή κόκκινη γραμμή», αποτελούμενη από δυο γραμμές στρατιωτών αντί των διδασκομένων στα στρατιωτικά βιβλία τεσσάρων.* Μια ακόμη σημαντική νίκη πέτυχαν οι σύμμαχοι στις 5 Νοεμβρίου στη μάχη του Ίνκερμαν όπου αντιμετώπισαν υπέρτερες ρωσικές δυνάμεις. Πλέον η Σεβαστούπολη ήταν αποκλεισμένη. [...]


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2014)

Ο... *Μπαλακλάβας πρέπει να έχει επηρεαστεί από τον μπακλαβά.

Η Μπαλακλάβα, της Μπαλακλάβας, ήδη από τον καιρό του πολέμου.

http://books.google.gr/books?id=An5EAAAAcAAJ&pg=PA105


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2014)

Το άρθρο στη «Νέα Πανδώρα» εξαιρετικό, Νίκελ! Μέχρι και _Μπαλακλαβικόν Ελληνικόν Τάγμα_ υπήρξε, στα τέλη του 18ου αιώνα.


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2014)

Από το κείμενο που μας παραπέμπει ο Νίκελ, του περιοδικού _Νέα Πανδώρα_ του Ιουλίου 1853 (! λίγους μήνες πριν αρχίσει ο Κριμαϊκός Πόλεμος!) μαθαίνουμε ότι η Μπαλακλάβα με το λιμανάκι της ήταν χωριό εντελώς ελληνικό. Το κατοικούσαν Έλληνες που είχαν καταφύγει στη Ρωσία έπειτα από την αποτυχία της επανάστασης των Ορλοφικών.

Το 1783 ο Ποτεμκίνος, κατανοών την άφευκτον ανάγκην του να προφυλαχθώσι τα όρια της παραλίας, ενεπιστεύθη ταύτην την εντολήν εις αυτούς [= τους Έλληνες που είχαν καταφύγει στην Κριμαία μετά τα Ορλοφικά]. Εσταθμεύθησαν διά τούτο εις την Μπαλακλάβαν (…) και η πόλις αύτη, ομού με τας κώμας Καδίκιοϊ, Καμάραν και Καράνιον, επαραχωρήθη εις αυτούς. [Επακολούθησε διανομή γαιών] Εις την αύξησιν της πόλεως συνετέλεσε τα μέγιστα η εξής περίστασις, ότι εν τω 1807 ο λιμήν της, ο πριν φόβω του λαθρεμπορίου απηγορευμένος ων, απεκατέστη εν ενεργεία πάλιν διά την ακτοπλοΐαν· διότι ο ασφαλέστατος ούτος κόλπος (…) παρέχει εις τους εισπλέοντας περιζήτητον καταφύγιον εν καιρώ των θυελλών, αίτινες κατά το σύνηθες διεγείρονται περί το νοτιοδυτικόν του Κριμαίου ακρωτήριου, το υπό των Γενουιτών και μέχρι σήμερον Κάπο Βιολέντε καλούμενον. 

Επί των ημερών μας [οι Έλληνες] καρπούνται 7 πλησίον της πόλεως κείμενα χωρία, των οποίων μόνον τα δάση (…) εκτείνονται εις 6000 Ρωσσικά στρέμματα, οι αμπελώνες εις 205, οι λειμώνες εις 1050, οι αγροί εις 2800 και ούτως καθ’ εξής. Εις την χώραν αυτών είνε ωκοδομημένον και το μοναστήριον του αγίου Γεωργίου. (…) Κατά το παρόν ο πληθυσμός της πόλεως, συνιστάμενος όλως εξ Ελλήνων, ανεβαίνει μόλις εις 600· αλλά τω θέρει συνέρχονται εις τον τόπον τούτον πολλοί ξένοι, οίτινες, περιηγούμενοι την αξιοθέατον Ταυρικήν παραλίαν, είτε άρχονται αυτόθεν της οδοιπορίας είτε αποτελειούσιν αυτήν εκεί.

Η υπερτάτη τοπική διαχείρισις των δημοσίων τής τε πόλεως και των αυτή ανηκουσών κωμών, συμπεριλαμβανουσών (…) περίπου 2000 κατοίκους Έλληνας, ών τους πλείστους Αιγαιοπελαγίτας μετανάστας, [βρίσκεται στα χέρια των Ελλήνων].

_Νέα Πανδώρα_, τόμ. 4, φύλλο 77, 1 Ιουλίου 1853, σσ. 103-105.

Νά κι ένας χάρτης με τη Μπαλακλάβα, το Καντίκιοϊ, την Καμάρα, και τ' άλλα χωριουδάκια:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2015)

Προσθέτω, για αρχειακούς λόγους, τον σημερινό Πανούτσο: *Κόκκινες γραμμές υπήρξαν και καλύτερες*


----------



## cougr (May 25, 2022)

Πώς μου διέφυγε αυτό το νήμα;
Εγώ πάντως, νόμιζα πως η φρ. κόκκινη γραμμή, προέκυψε από τον όρο redline, δλδ. την κόκκινη γραμμή (ή περιοχή) του ταχύμετρου του αυτοκινήτου ή άλλου οχήματος, η οποία υποδηλώνει το όριο και την μέγιστη ταχύτητα της μηχανής πριν υποστεί βλάβη. Ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται επίσης για την κόκκινη γραμμή του στροφόμετρου και τον μέγιστο αριθμό στροφών ανά λεπτό της μηχανής. Υπάρχει κι ως ρήμα.
Περισσότερα για το redline στον σύνδεσμο της Wiki παρακάτω.








Redline - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## anepipsogos (May 25, 2022)

Μήπως έχει διαδραματίσει κάποιο ρόλο και η* Red Line Agreement *του 1928;

«The deal became known as the *Red Line Agreement* because, supposedly, during the negotiations between TPC members, none of the participants was exactly certain of the pre-war boundaries of the Ottoman Empire. Consequently, during one of the final meetings, *Gulbenkian drew the boundaries from memory on a map of the Middle East with a red pencil*. In fact, the question had been resolved well before, during negotiations between the British and French foreign ministries. *Nevertheless, the name stuck*.

https://history.state.gov/milestones/1921-1936/red-line


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 30, 2022)

Αφήνω κι αυτό εδώ:









Redlining - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------

